# Kaufempfehlungen für Digitalkamera?



## stain (19. September 2010)

Moinsen! 

Bin bald 3 Wochen in Amerika und will mir deswegen mal 'ne neue Digitalkamera kaufen. Da ich aber jetzt aber keine Ahnung davon habe und nicht weiß, worauf ich achten muss, bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe.
Ich würde gerne so um die 150-200€ (vielleicht 220€) dafür ausgeben. Dafür wird man wohl keine Profi-Kamera kriegen, worum es mir aber auch nicht unbedingt geht.
Ich fänd's schön, wenn ich mit der Kamera Lightpaintings (muss nichts Professionelles sein) machen könnte und man bei den richtigen Einstellungen diesen Bokeh-Effekt erzeugen kann.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein paar Empfehlungen oder Tipps geben. Dadurch würde ich mich beim Kauf doch gleich viel sicherer fühlen! 

//Edit:
Was haltet ihr zB von der Samsung WB600?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. September 2010)

Hallo!

Lightpainting:
Dafü brauchst Du lange Belichtungszeiten (noch besser wäre ein Bulb-Modus --> unbegrenzte Belichtungszeit).
Ausserdem benötigst Du die Möglichkeit den Autofokus zumindest deaktivieren zu können (noch besser wäre ein manueller Fokus).

Bokeh-Effekt:
Hier entscheidet wesentlich die Lichtstärke des Objektivs.

Bei den Kompaktkameras wirst Du wohl nicht fündig werden.
Z.B. liegt die max. Belichtungszeit der Samsung WB600 bei 8s, viel zu wenig für Lightpainting.
Ich würde mich eher bei den Bridge-Kameras umschauen, allerdings entscheidet hier auch der Preis über die Ausstattung.

Die Panasonic DMC-FZ50 z.B. scheint interessant zu sein.
Belichtungszeit: bis max. 60s.
Blende: f/2,8-3,7.
Manueller Fokus/Fokusring: ja/ja
Ausserdem kann die Kamera auch im RAW-Format aufnehmen. 
Das Objektiv ist zwar nicht sooo Lichstark, aber besser als bei den meisten billigen Kit-Objektiven bei den digitalen Spiegelreflex-Kameras (dort liegt die Blende meist so bei f/3,5-5,6).
Die Kamera hat aber auch einen Nachteil: sie wird nichtmehr gebaut.
Man bekommt sie also nur gebraucht (ab ca. 250 EUR bei Amazon).
Weiterer Nachteil: sie passt nicht in die Jackentasche. 

Es gibt neue Bridge-Kameras zwar auch schon für um die 200 EUR, allerdings haben diese z.B. Belichtungszeiten nur unter 10s und/oder bieten keinen manuellen Fokus.
Da müsste man sich schon eher in den gehobenen Preisklassen umsehen (dann könnte man aber auch gleich zu einer Spiegelreflex greifen ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## stain (19. September 2010)

Vielen Dank! 

Naja, auf das Lightpainting könnte ich auch wohl verzichten. Sollte ja nur was zum Spielen sein. 
Ich würde aber doch lieber eine Kompaktkamera kaufen, da mir die Bridge-Kameras doch etwas zu groß sind. (Auch wenn sie vielleicht mehr Funktionen bieten.)
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht viel anderes (bis auf die Samsung WB600) gefunden. Kann ich mit der WB600 denn großartig was falsch machen, oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?

Achja, bist du dir mit den 8s sicher? Hier steht nämlich was von 16s bei Manueller Einstellung?! Kann mich aber auch irren!


----------



## Dr Dau (21. September 2010)

stain hat gesagt.:


> Naja, auf das Lightpainting könnte ich auch wohl verzichten.


Neulich war ein Bericht darüber im TV.
Zuerst wurde ein Strichmännchen am Tage im Wald bei 30s gezeichnet.
War aber zu hell.
Am Abend wurden dann im dunkeln vor dem Münchener Fussballstadion verschiedene Motive gezeichnet..... bei 45s.
Wenn überhaupt, dürfte es sehr schwer sein eine Kompaktkamera mit solchen Belichtungszeiten zu finden.
Lightpainting wirst Du also von der Wunschliste streichen müssen.

Du könntest bei den Blendenwerten den Hintergrund zwar mehr oder weniger leicht unscharf bekommen, vom Bokeh-Effekt wirst Du aber noch weit entfernt sein.



stain hat gesagt.:


> Sollte ja nur was zum Spielen sein.


Wenn man es beherrscht, ist es eine hübsche Spielerei.
Hat man ja an dem TV-Bericht gesehen. 



stain hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde aber doch lieber eine Kompaktkamera kaufen, da mir die Bridge-Kameras doch etwas zu groß sind. (Auch wenn sie vielleicht mehr Funktionen bieten.)


Also was kleines für "immer in der Tasche".



stain hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mit der WB600 denn großartig was falsch machen, oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?


Kommt drauf an was Du damit machen willst.
Die einen sagen dass die Bilder gut werden, die anderen sprechen von "Pixelbrei".
Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. sind die Kameras qualitativ unterschiedlich hergestellt oder 2. wurden sie bei den schlechten Bildern falsch bedient.
Da steht also Aussage gegen Aussage..... da muss man sich ein eigenes Urteil bilden.

Bei Videoaufnahmen kann ich Dich nur warnen.
Der Bildstabilisator bring, zumindest bei extremen Teleaufnahmen, rein garnichts (die Aufnahme ist immer am zittern).
Einfach mal bei YouTube nach Testaufnahmen suchen. 

Ausserdem hört man in der Aufnahme auch den Zoom und teilweise auch den Bildstabilisator im Ton.
Zwar nur ganz leicht, aber man hört die Geräusche halt.
Evtl. auftretende Umgebungsgeräusche könnten die Kamerageräusche aber übertönen (kommt halt auf die Lautstärke an).
Das Problem wirst Du aber auch bei anderen Kameras haben.

Ob man was falsch machen kann?!
Nun, wie gesagt würde ich mir über die Bildqualität erstmal ein eigenes Urteil bilden (man müsste die Kamera also im Laden oder so testen).
Und dann kommt es noch auf den Kaufpreis an.
Bei Amazon bekommt man die Kamera schon für rund 160 EUR.
Ich denke für den Preis kann man es ruhig auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Bedenke aber dass Du keine gewöhnlichen Akkus/Batterien verwenden kannst und dass das beiliegende Ladegerät den Akku in der Kamera via USB aufläd.
Man bekommt ein externes Ladegerät mit Ersatzakku aber schon ab rund 15 EUR bei eBay.
Meiner Meinung nach eine Investition über die man ernsthaft nachdenken sollte.



stain hat gesagt.:


> Achja, bist du dir mit den 8s sicher? Hier steht nämlich was von 16s bei Manueller Einstellung?! Kann mich aber auch irren!


Naja, ich bin die Daten nur schnell überflogen, da kann man auch schonmal etwas übersehen. 
Aber 16s langen für Lightpainting auch nicht (s.o.).
Hinzu kommt ja auch dass man das Motiv in der Zeit auch fertig bekommen muss (siehe Strichmännchen).


----------



## chmee (22. September 2010)

Muß Dr.Dau's Worte unterstreichen. Lightpainting, ja, könnte was werden (16s sind gar nicht so wenig), aber Freistellung mit ner Kompakten, das kannst Du in der Regel vergessen. Der Fotosensor ist zu klein und die eingebauten Objektive zu lichtschwach.

Wenn Du lediglich 200-220Eur ausgeben möchtest, würde ich mich auf andere Dinge konzentrieren, zB geringes Rauschen und Weitwinkligkeit zB Anfangsbrennweite ~24mm oder besser. (zB Canon Ixus 210)

mfg chmee


----------



## stain (22. September 2010)

Danke nochmal!
Habe mir die WB600 gestern bei Saturn mal angeschaut und bin nicht vollkommen begeistert. (Kann gut sein, dass ich sie auch nicht richtig bedient habe.) Ich glaube, dass die 16s zum Spielen doch reichen sollten. Ein USB-Aufladegerät habe ich schon für meinen iPod.
Die Ixus 210 gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick auch sehr gut. Die komplette Bedienung über den Touchscreen schreckt mich aber ein wenig ab. Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass die Ixus 200IS in Sachen Bildqualität noch etwas besser sein sollte. Die liegt auch noch so grade in meiner Preislage. Manuell kann man hier auch bis zu 15s Belichtungszeit einstellen und es ist auch eine Bedienung über ein Steuerkreuz/-rad möglich. Ich werd' mich jetzt mal weiter umschauen und mich nochmal melden.


----------



## Slizzzer (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
Ich habe die bereits genannte Panasonic DMC-FZ50 gehabt, bevor ich auf Spiegelreflex umgestiegen bin. Die Panasonic ist schon ein klasse Teil! Man muss natürlich abwägen, was für einen wichtig ist. Klar ist die FZ etwas "klobig", aber man kann die Physik eben nur mit Elektronik nicht beschubsen, wei es immer wieder bei den ganz kompakten versucht wird. Es geht nichts über ein gutes Objektiv! Und das ist eben etwas klobiger ;o)
Die Ixus Kameras sind mir auch durchaus geläufig. In der Kompaktklasse sicher auch gut und eben "kompakt". Zum Rumreisen sicher nicht schlecht. Ich denke da nur an meinen letzten Gebirgsurlaub: Mit 20kg Kameraausrüstung auf den Berg klettern! Da weiß man, was man getan hat ;o)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## tutsunori (20. Dezember 2020)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus bei euch? Ich bin, seit dem ich vor ca. 8 Jahren meine komplette Canon Ausrüstung des Gewichts wegen verkauft habe bei Sony Alpha hängen geblieben, ich habe jetzt immer noch die Alpha 6000 als Zweitkamera und die 6500 mit diversen Wechselobjektiven als Hauptkamera. Ich finde das klappt ganz gut mit dem Tragen das sie wirklich wenig wiegt. Hier könnt ihr die verschiedenen Modelle vergleichen: Vergleichsmeile


----------



## Anri (26. Oktober 2021)

Sony Alpha 6000 ? Die is recht gut.


----------

